# dwt I shot today



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Boy its cold ,6 above and Med wind----only shot 25 and 50 yds 3 shot groups--used 20 gr Winchester to see how they group--T/C is sighted in with 25 gr win.----Was surprised it shoots lower at 50yds than the 25 gr does---20 is 3000 fps and 25 is 2600 on the box anyhow--both hit same place at 25yds but the 25gr is 1/2'' high of center at 50yds and the 20 gr is low--Like it hasn't started its climb yet------here's what it did---first pic is the first 3 shots at 25 yds 20 gr----2nd is 50 yds 20gr-------------------------I have over 2,000 rounds for the 17 wsm---in Winchester--American Eagle and Hornady ammo---warms up i'll try the others*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice shooting skip


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It was 82 here today You would have shot better without the icicles.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You should try for a bigger pattern Skip, with more wind going through more holes on the target it helps it from fluttering. Well done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

:roflmao:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:that:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

You guys better watch out he'll get the ranch gun out and the 30 round mags and show you a group


----------

